# Weston Price's Raw Milk Baby Formula



## icy02 (Oct 28, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone else is feeding the Raw Milk baby formula?!?!?


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm not (breastfeeding worked well for us) but if I couldn't breastfeed and couldn't find local donor milk, I would make raw milk formula before I'd use commercially available formula.


----------



## riaketty (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dogmom327* 
I'm not (breastfeeding worked well for us) but if I couldn't breastfeed and couldn't find local donor milk, I would make raw milk formula before I'd use commercially available formula.

Ditto.


----------



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

There is a yahoo group for families using the formula. I'll see if I can find it for you.


----------



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

Here it is: http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/waphb/


----------



## Mthring5 (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes and the baby does better on it than regular formula. Her gas smells aweful with regular formula.

Needed to supplement baby is 1 month old.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I used the broth based one early on, before we got donor milk. I couldnt handle the smell of the CLO though.


----------



## Raymond L. Yacht (Mar 8, 2016)

I made the raw milk formula for our newborn son for a few weeks while my wife was getting her supply up. He gained weight like crazy (sometimes 2oz per day averaged over a week) and otherwise no issues.


----------

